# POSTMATE LOSES IT MIND!



## Old Guy (Dec 4, 2016)

I received an order to go pick up at Chipotle Chipotle never received the order Chipotle only gave me half the order I have to go back to get the order I had to wait 20 minutes to get the order I would appreciate a call from someone or quite frankly I am going to quit. the client was also charged full price for everything that was not in the bag which means I am going to have to make another trip to Chipotle because I feel sorry for them.

This is the email I sent to postmates.

This is the email title I get back: 
Email Not Received

It even says "successfully sent" when I send it.

On the other hand does everyone get postmate pings from the OTHER side of the city. I mean 30 to 40 minutes away? I am starting to ignore them.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

PM orders are almost always under 2 miles for me, 3 miles max


----------

